# Queenies off to great start..0-2!



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

WOW! Favrie Boy (AKA Mr Int) really sucks. Guess maybe the drama queen shoulda went to training camp. Looks like the 50th year of queenie football is gonna be just like the previous 49 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

So let's see, a total of 19 points in 2 games. 7 of which was a Miami gift. :lol:

Looks like the Pukers are gonna run away with the division.

WOW! Can you imagine if the queenies inexcuseably lose to the QBless Lions next week :eyeroll: . Queenie fans will be :crybaby: . Oh, wait, if I know queenie fans, they already are :crybaby:

If they played this poorly to an average Miami team, later when they start playing really good teams, they are gonna take a :bop:

Sure am glad I'm not a queenie fan :laugh:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

The F word sure had the deer in the headlights look today. No smiles, he's not enjoying the game anymore. It's like he's wondering what the hell am I doing here? I wouldn't be too surprised to see him retire early, like tomorrow. The queenies did pull a fast one on him by not revealing Sidney Rices injury and surgery until after he was back. Good luck with the Lions next week!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

What a great weekend of football. A Queen loss at home and a Pack win. Can't get much better than that. Hope it continues for the rest of the season. :beer:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I knew you guys would be here already :wink:

You really got it bad :eyeroll:

Just think, with hatred like that, if we could get Recurvenator to enlist, convince him Bin Laden was a Viking fan and bankrolled the money to re-sign Favre, he'd be climbin the Syrian mountains like a homesick angel before he could spell "homosexual"! 

But one neat thing about this format is the posts are archived...and I wouldn't count the old guy out just yet :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Recurvenator said:


> WOW! Favrie Boy (AKA Mr Int) really sucks. Guess maybe the drama queen shoulda went to training camp. Looks like the 50th year of queenie football is gonna be just like the previous 49 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:
> 
> So let's see, a total of 19 points in 2 games. 7 of which was a Miami gift. :lol:
> 
> ...


So why would anyone care what Maxwell Smart the secret agent has to say???His team is a big secret.....must be embarrased to tell us.Same goes for Csquared .....

MOB....at least you and I know where we stand. :thumb:

It's a long season......Pukes have a soft early schedule just like the Vikes did last year.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

KEN W said:


> MOB....at least you and I know where we stand. :thumb:
> 
> It's a long season......Pukes have a soft early schedule just like the Vikes did last year.


It's always a good day when your favorite team wins and their arch rival loses! Especially when it's 2 weeks in a row! They both have divisional games next week, lets extend the streak to 3 weeks! :beer:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Screw the pack and the viqueens, lol.

Viqueens have no receivers besides the TE. Thanks for taking Berrian, he is a one trick pony, the streak route, and always has been.

Pack vs Da Bears should be fun, Bears fan here, if you couldn't tell by the name, but I got a feeling the beloved loose this one in an air it out on both sides contest.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> So why would anyone care what Maxwell Smart the secret agent has to say???His team is a big secret.....must be embarrased to tell us.Same goes for Csquared .....


Ken, I know who Maxwell Smart is (is that an oxymoron or a paradox?), but you lost me with the same goes for Csquared comment.

Please explain....


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Csquared said:


> > So why would anyone care what Maxwell Smart the secret agent has to say???His team is a big secret.....must be embarrased to tell us.Same goes for Csquared .....
> 
> 
> Ken, I know who Maxwell Smart is (is that an oxymoron or a paradox?), but you lost me with the same goes for Csquared comment.
> ...


Just wondering.....who is your favorite team????Easy to blast everyone elses when no one can critisize yours in return. Or did I miss somewhere where you have a favorite.I know you have said your friends are Bears fans.What about you?

Recurvenator refuses to tell us who is his favorite....must be a secret. :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

MOB said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > MOB....at least you and I know where we stand. :thumb:
> ...


Their defense is doing fine.But you won't win a lot of games if you can't get it in the endzone.If they don't do something about getting a wide reciever,it will be over pretty quickly.Will be interesting if they get Jackson from San Diego.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm sure we can all agree that next weekend the NFC North will be interesting. One team will have their first win and one will get their first loss.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> Just wondering.....who is your favorite team????Easy to blast everyone elses when no one can critisize yours in return. Or did I miss somewhere where you have a favorite.I know you have said your friends are Bears fans.What about you?


I'm told the memory is the _second_ thing to go, Ken 

You don't remember when you said this to me?.........



> Report this postReply with quoteRe: Farve retiring??
> by KEN W » Sun Aug 08, 2010 4:50 pm
> 
> Csquared.....dump those XXXXXX cheeseheads and come on over.


And if I have come off as "blasting" anyone in this forum I should apoplogize, as my main reason for posting here is in response to others doing that very thing. But just to clarify, I've been a packer fan since Bart Starr was playing, and proudly wore John Brockington's #42 as a kid, but due to my disdain and total lack of respect for Ted Thompson and Mike McCarthy I now find myself rooting for Green Bay only when they_ aren't_ playing the Vikings. 

Hope that clears it up. But if not, don't hesitate to ask, since unlike some here, my dad taught me that anyone who asks a question deserves a complete and honest answer :wink: :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Csquared....Yeah as you get older,the memory goes.Like I said above,I remember you saying most of your family are Bears fans.Sorry about that.....maybe blasting was the wrong word....critisizing is better.It is easy to do that to others when you don't come out and say who is your favorite.

It all goes in circles...PUker fans are giddy NOW.....but it will turn eventually and believe me,I will be the first in line to let the Pukes have it.Like last year when my Vikes steamrolled the Pukes.

It is a long season.....My turn will come. :thumb:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Definitely no apology necessary, Ken. It is absolutely, completely and totally impossible to offend me anyway :wink:

Wasn't my intention to critisize. Sometimes I think some people need to be reminded it's just a game, and anyone still ****** a year later about a loss by their team might need some help! :wink:

Wait a minute, I *still* don't like Terrell Owens, and that started before the rest of the world learned to dislike him....and the other packer fans here will know exactly what I mean :wink:

Maybe I need to let some things go, too...huh? :beer:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Recurvenator said:


> WOW! Favrie Boy (AKA Mr Int) really sucks. Guess maybe the drama queen shoulda went to training camp. Looks like the 50th year of queenie football is gonna be just like the previous 49 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:
> 
> So let's see, a total of 19 points in 2 games. 7 of which was a Miami gift. :lol:
> 
> ...


I kinda thought it would be a tough start to the season, but really didn't think we would lose to Miami, we need a wideout desperately, someone to stretch the field, it will get better , as long as we make the play-offs, we will be alright, hopefully playing our best ball at the end of the year and into the playoffs,,,,,

So, Recurenator, are you ever going to enlighten us with YOUR favorite team, or are you going to hide behind your keyboard your whole life????? I mean ,it's only fair to know your team also,,,,


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> So, Recurenator, are you ever going to enlighten us with YOUR favorite team, or are you going to hide behind your keyboard your whole life?????


Don't waste your time, 9man  . Expecting that type of response from him is akin to our women expecting the answer they want to hear when they ask "are you goin huntin_ again_?" :wink:...not gonna happen. But like I did, you'll soon stop caring...just like our women learn to stop asking :beer:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Csquared said:


> > So, Recurenator, are you ever going to enlighten us with YOUR favorite team, or are you going to hide behind your keyboard your whole life?????
> 
> 
> Don't waste your time, 9man  . Expecting that type of response from him is akin to our women expecting the answer they want to hear when they ask "are you goin huntin_ again_?" :wink:...not gonna happen. But like I did, you'll soon stop caring...just like our women learn to stop asking :beer:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

